# end recurring membership support fee?



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

for the life of me I can't find how to stop the automatic payment for the Forum Supporter

help?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Betrayeds check in but they don't check out!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well I can just put in a claim with paypal, but I will assume you will help me before it gets to that


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You'd have to PM the site administrator, Yungster.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe remove your billing info for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mablenc said:


> Maybe remove your billing info for now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


dont even see an option for that


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> dont even see an option for that


Smart people! Lol got their bases covered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> You'd have to PM the site administrator, Yungster.


PM sent 22 hours ago with no response


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Call your bank or contact paypal.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> PM sent 22 hours ago with no response


Outa my hands on this one AR. Your just going to have to work with the Admin. Not a clue how discontinue the subscription fee.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it's reprehensible that we can't get answers to technical issues, and now this. If someone or some entity is going to administer a site, they should do so.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Aaaaaand - my signature is back to the wrong one again. Sigh.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

day 2 of being ignored, I feel like I am at the DMV


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe you should use the link to advertise on this site? Maybe that will get their attention sooner.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the lack of response is making my delete button itchy


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Especially since Yungster finally deigned to reply to another one of the threads in here on the 23rd.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/techni...eep-getting-logged-out-now-5.html#post3292090

Seriously, this is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> day 2 of being ignored, I feel like I am at the DMV


Tea Partier


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

You can do it through Paypal, click on the link to the last payment you made, and it should bring you to a screen that lets you cancel it. I think there is a way to do it though the user cp too, but it sounds like maybe you tried that? 

Sorry, I have been on vacation the last few weeks.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

It is easy, done it several times. FYI for any future forum supporter with recurring payments through paypal

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/helpcenter/article/?articleID=94044&m=SRE


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

drerio said:


> It is easy, done it several times. FYI for any future forum supporter with recurring payments through paypal
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/webapps/helpcenter/article/?articleID=94044&m=SRE


Yes, paypal has a section to remove recurring payments.


----------



## Gruff (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
I find it amazing that there is no information or link on the forum itself where you can manage your subscription.


----------

